# HELP..need Halloween costume ideas



## university girl (Aug 11, 2004)

Hey all you,

I'm going to be going to a Halloween party and would like a good costume. Any ideas for me? Perhaps something you've dressed up as in the past that worked out well?

Thanks!
Uni-G


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

witch- dull and predictable

vampire queen

she devil- could work?????


----------



## bat (Aug 18, 2004)

witches cat
pocahontas (boots, fake tan, feathers)
toga
glitter girl

if you want something a bit more gruesome: paint your face red and fill your mouth with custard- a pimple


----------



## sleepingbeauty (Aug 18, 2004)

whoa.. where are all the other suggestions?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2004)

be a bananna...


----------



## dreamcatcher (Sep 23, 2004)

banana- hahahaha, lol

pumkin maybe


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2004)

I don't know how to post photos here, but take a peek at my little webpage. I found the sumo outfit. Sure, it's not near as creative (or time consuming) as the twin Peggy Sue's me and my wife went as a year ago, but it's cheap, not hot to wear, very fun to dance in, and I don't have to lose my mustache. Which, incidently, seems to clash with most shades of eye liner.


----------

